# update on my outdoor babies



## mcmc (Sep 21, 2011)

hi guyz here are new pics n they ganna make it i hope


----------



## Lemon Jack (Sep 21, 2011)

Do you live somewhere where these are gonna be able to finish its awfully late in the year to be putting some outside.  Most people are almost ready to harvest their od buds.


----------



## mcmc (Sep 21, 2011)

ya i heard we ganna have late winter  which i still have 2 months


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Sep 21, 2011)

might still be a bit short but good luck with them.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 21, 2011)

they will be fine..just dont expect to yield much

thanks for shareing..soil looks Good

take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## mcmc (Sep 22, 2011)

Bogart Mc Thunderdunk said:
			
		

> might still be a bit short but good luck with them.



thnx


----------



## mcmc (Sep 22, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> they will be fine..just dont expect to yield much
> 
> thanks for shareing..soil looks Good
> 
> take care and be safe:bolt::bong:



its the same soil u said looks like crap in my first threat 
thnx for takin a look at them  btw ur grow looks nice


----------



## mcmc (Oct 2, 2011)

news pics (A) i clipped the lowest leaves of the plants is tht wrong ?? i only left the upper ones :S altho after the clippn thing 2 plants flowerd but rest not ????? and the temp is goin low at night but at day time it goes up to 31 i hope to smoke somthn from my own grow  
thnx for takin a look


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Oct 2, 2011)

trimming leaves unnecessarily will just slow it down, no need to really but it doesnt look like you went too mad with it anyway. might have stopped the others from flowering if you did it a while ago but im sure theyll start soon.


----------



## mcmc (Oct 2, 2011)

the ones i trimmed were just leaves nuthn to make any flowers, when they start how much they take to be ready for harvestin ?


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Oct 2, 2011)

yeh but the leaves provide most of the energy to make flowers, so its all connected and it stresses the plant if you cut/damage anything which can slow its progress.

do you knwo the strain the seeds are? or is it just bagseed. if you know the strain have a google and itll have a flowering time otherwise could vary.


----------



## mcmc (Oct 2, 2011)

Bogart Mc Thunderdunk said:
			
		

> yeh but the leaves provide most of the energy to make flowers, so its all connected and it stresses the plant if you cut/damage anything which can slow its progress.
> 
> do you knwo the strain the seeds are? or is it just bagseed. if you know the strain have a google and itll have a flowering time otherwise could vary.



no i dont knw the strain, i got em from a frnd who got em from his frnd  cuz we dnt have weed in my country all we have is hash so it will be the first time to smoke n grow


----------



## mcmc (Oct 2, 2011)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> acutally the leaves are very important to growing buds, think of the fan leaves as solar panels for you plant. plants also pull alot of nutrients and such out of the leaves at the end of flowering.
> 
> i think removing your leaves will actually slow down your harvest time.



i thought by trimming all the nutrients will go to the upper part ( buds ) like the buds will have every thing


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Oct 3, 2011)

id think that repairing the damage where snipped and the loss of the energy that they would have provided would outway the nutrients.


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 3, 2011)

I hope you have at least 8 weeks left in your season


----------



## mcmc (Oct 3, 2011)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> I hope you have at least 8 weeks left in your season



i hope so 2  thnx 4 takin a look


----------



## mcmc (Oct 10, 2011)

here we go some pics with flowering


----------



## mcmc (Oct 10, 2011)

but i have somthn weird on one of the plants its has somthn red on the main ( i dunno wat its calld :S ) 
see the pics


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Oct 10, 2011)

usually from cold or a deficiency, sometimes genetics. are you feeding them anything or jut straight water?


----------



## mcmc (Oct 10, 2011)

the temp yesday at day time was 32 at night 17 yday i fed them iron the day b4 gave them fert 20-20-20


----------



## mcmc (Oct 10, 2011)

btw iron comes in dark red color


----------



## mcmc (Oct 11, 2011)

new fotos


----------



## mcmc (Oct 11, 2011)

altho i still have same problem with one of the plants


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Oct 11, 2011)

mcmc said:
			
		

> altho i still have same problem with one of the plants


 

Could you tell me what latitude you live in?? I see your temps are in metric or whatever, selsius, thats what i'm lookin for. anyway how much more time are u figuring on to finish plants ?


----------



## mcmc (Oct 11, 2011)

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> Could you tell me what latitude you live in?? I see your temps are in metric or whatever, selsius, thats what i'm lookin for. anyway how much more time are u figuring on to finish plants ?


the temps in siliceous, i dunno actually its my first time growing


----------



## getnasty (Oct 11, 2011)

hxxp://www.google.com/intl/en/help/features.html#calculator


32 degrees Fahrenheit is 0 degrees Celsius. 17 degrees Fahrenheit is -8.3 degrees Celsuis.

-nasty


----------



## mcmc (Oct 11, 2011)

getnasty said:
			
		

> hxxp://www.google.com/intl/en/help/features.html#calculator
> 
> 
> 32 degrees Fahrenheit is 0 degrees Celsius. 17 degrees Fahrenheit is -8.3 degrees Celsuis.
> ...


 man its 32 celsius not fehr :S


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 12, 2011)

I would say genetic. The plant looks healthy IMO. Some Indicas have a characteristic red or purple stem that is completely normal. I have a sativa outdoors that has had purple stems and shoots for the life of the plant. Its perfectly fine and is going into week 6 of flower. 

Or it could be a Phosphorus or Magnesium deficiency. Check the PH for nute block-out. 6.5 is a good number to shoot for. Then a quality source of phosphorus. I prefer organic.


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 12, 2011)

A daytime high of 32 and a night time lo of 17 Celcius is great for growing.

32C is 90 F
17C is 63 F

But how many hours of daylight are you getting right now?


----------



## BudGrower (Oct 12, 2011)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> I would say genetic. The plant looks healthy IMO. Some Indicas have a characteristic red or purple stem that is completely normal. I have a sativa outdoors that has had purple stems and shoots for the life of the plant. Its perfectly fine and is going into week 6 of flower.
> 
> Or it could be a Phosphorus or Magnesium deficiency. Check the PH for nute block-out. 6.5 is a good number to shoot for. Then a quality source of phosphorus. I prefer organic.


 
sorry 2  reply in other name but they banned tht account anyway i will check and i added a phosphorus couple weeks ago


----------



## BudGrower (Oct 12, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> A daytime high of 32 and a night time lo of 17 Celcius is great for growing.
> 
> 32C is 90 F
> 17C is 63 F
> ...


 
10 hours


----------



## BudGrower (Oct 12, 2011)

guys ist ok to add more than togther ???

like 20-20-20 fert and iron and zinc ?? n on the nxt day u do phosph and mag ???

heard some stop other to solve ?


----------



## getnasty (Oct 12, 2011)

Oops, my bad! Got the conversion reversed. Hehe 



-nasty


----------



## BudGrower (Oct 12, 2011)

lol its cool


----------



## BudGrower (Oct 16, 2011)

got sick of wa8n  i see y'all harvestn n smokin


----------



## BudGrower (Oct 16, 2011)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> so you chopped them?



no but am thinkin to chop them n make hash instead does it work ??


----------



## BudGrower (Oct 16, 2011)

forgot count how many weeks from flowering :S


----------



## Roddy (Oct 17, 2011)

mcmc said:
			
		

> altho i still have same problem with one of the plants



This isn't a problem, really, just something that happens. A lot of times, it's showing it's mildly unhappy in some way, maybe got a bit cold or is lacking in a nute! Nothing to get overly worried about.


----------



## Hick (Oct 17, 2011)

number of weeks/day s is mostly irrelevant outdoors. They will be done, when they are done... or frost gets 'em...
AND.... where did you find the information on your number of light hours?? you said you're getting only 10, I find that improbable at best, impossible more likely. with 90F day and 60f nights, no way are you far enough north OR south to be only getting 10 hours. eg Anchorage AK is getting 10 hours right now.
Giving incorrect information is likely to garner incorrect advice/suggestions.


----------



## Roddy (Oct 17, 2011)

Sorry to hear...


----------



## BudGrower (Oct 17, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear...



 me 2 man gave alot f luv 2 em  i miss them


----------



## Hick (Oct 17, 2011)

BudGrower said:
			
		

> i live in the middlle east and i knw when the sun rises n when it sets :S anyway i came bak home today from work n didnt find any of the plants i went mad guyz EDIT



I know where you live... and apparently you "don't" know.... what the sun is doing... nor who your friends are 
hXXp://www.sunrisesunset.com/


----------



## BudGrower (Oct 18, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> I know where you live... and apparently you "don't" know.... what the sun is doing... nor who your friends are
> hXXp://www.sunrisesunset.com/



see then the sun is there for more than 10 hourz , no body knows about the plants  didnt tell no body


----------



## buddogmutt (Dec 8, 2011)

dont trim leaves...ever...you only do this when its absolutely requiored(it rarely is)...and being outdoors there's plenty of light...


----------

